# I need help with my Gold Tegu!



## Dom Washington (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a Columbian gold tegu who's about 5 months old. I've read a lot in the forums on working on taming the little guy. I've never heard a story of any tegu like mine. So here's my issues I've been working slowly for the last 2-3 months on taming him. He lives in a 4'x4'x3' enclosure and He just started to come out when I get home. Keep in mind he never sees me put his food in. Whenever I have to do tank maintenance he attacks my hand and latches on with his little teeth. Or he flies out of the enclosure and u have to find him. I'm looking for anyway I can calm this down and figure out what's going on. Others that I have talked to about my problem, only tell me be patient. But they also tell me for a little guy like him doesn't normally attack like this. I also have another tegu who I've been working with and he's coming along great.Any Advice is welcome.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Dom- Forum members keeping this species have had varying degrees of success in success of taming. Perhaps some will chime in. I am aware of young ones being highly defensive.


----------



## David607 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi I just joined because I have the same issue, mine is about 15-20" don't know it's age but he is a juvi. As soon as I stick my hand in the 3ftx5x4ft enclosure, he attack me biting really hard and twisting all in a matter of seconds, what the heck is going on is he just crazy.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, sadly been about one month since my response and no comments by teguixin keepers. 

They're inexpensive, attractive, and not so common to hear of success stories.


----------



## David607 (Feb 7, 2017)

I m going to take it to repticon and trade it in there.


----------



## Fith (Feb 15, 2017)

My tegu Flies to the other side of the cage. And opens his mouth and raises up. Its been 2 weeks since i got him. I didnt wanna stress him out. He doesnt see me filling his food bowl. He also lays on my shirt in his cage so he knows my scent. The first week i slowly put my hand in the cage and he was fine. WTF DO I DO NEXT!!? wait another week or 2?


----------



## David607 (Feb 15, 2017)

They are a menice, trade him in


----------



## Fith (Feb 15, 2017)

i cant hes to cute.


----------



## beantickler (Feb 15, 2017)

my crazy old red male only calmed down after he got into the tub with warmish water... The moment the water touched him he relaxed and would close his eyes... After about 20 mins he would crawl right up my arm and sit on my shoulder or lay on my chest for quite a while afterwards.


----------



## beantickler (Feb 15, 2017)

David607 said:


> Hi I just joined because I have the same issue, mine is about 15-20" don't know it's age but he is a juvi. As soon as I stick my hand in the 3ftx5x4ft enclosure, he attack me biting really hard and twisting all in a matter of seconds, what the heck is going on is he just crazy.


I think id be flipping the [email protected]#k out too if i saw the incredible hulks hand coming toward me too... How about a cloth glove semi close to your skin color so the dude dont think you want to smash it...


----------



## battyrubble (Apr 29, 2017)

Fith said:


> i cant hes to cute.


OK, the way we trained ours is we put his tank on its side so he never saw hands from the top, thats like something coming to eat him. Every time we opened the door he could see us and understood after a while that we are all one piece not just the hands. When he got really comfortable with us his curiosity won and he started to come to see the giant heads and knew that the hands were good. After that we would put a drop of water with my finger on the tip of his nose and that was a really fun game and he got the smell and taste of human. And since the tank was on the floor we would "camp out" on the floor watching TV and let him come out to see and climb over us. 2 years later when I pick him up he nuzzles my neck and licks my face, he has even stuck his tongue in my mouth! 
Yes he is amazing, so take your time don't reach over head if you can arrange it, and let him get to know you. They are incredibly smart, social and playful. I have actually achieved a come here command, though he only comes when he really wants some love or a scratch he can't reach. 

Don't give up!!


----------



## Zyn (Jul 7, 2017)

Columbians by nature are fiesty compared to their argentine cousins. There is multiple reason they are cheaper than argentines. Some never tame down, some can be tame just like a argentine. It all depends on the animal. Never feed inside the enclosure and have you tried
Hand feeding? SoundS crazy but put some food on the flat back of your hand let him smell it and see what happens. Take him into the tub with you and just sit in there and let him explore you. Don't force interaction. Become his safe place. Also his enclosure is small enough he may never fell safe, and in a constant state of stress and panic what's his body language telling you?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 7, 2017)

I think that unscrupulous vendors mislead by misnaming them, etc., leading the naïve to buy something very different than what they expected. That is not to trash Colombian Tegus, but a shout out to some honesty in advertising.

As a general rule of thumb, if a person's first question is "what's that", now is not the time to buy it. Read up on it first. Better for all parties involved.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 7, 2017)

Patience is Key guys ....I`ve had my gold about a month and am lucky if I gety a touch.... I started by just opening his door and resting my hand just inside so he/she grew used to my scent even that sent it wild at this point but I kept it there until it calmed.... i then moved it closer and close at his/her pace... now if i get too close he/she just wonders off rather than going wild and is so cute not hissing or biting or tail whipping....have some common sence people ...

I mean with a toddler do you give it a potty and it shits in it everytime from day one?? NO, It takes nurturing and training.


----------

